
Paul Buchheit -- Gmail inventor -- tweets, "Bitcoin may be the TCP/IP of money" - tomse
https://twitter.com/paultoo/status/328969714283995136
======
barmstrong
This is a good analogy we like to use also.

We also sometimes compare it to SMTP and Gmail. People used to run their own
exchange servers, now it's easier to let a company worry about security and
backups, and make it cloud based. This is the idea behind Coinbase.com

